# Tricks



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

I hit the internet for new tricks to teach Jack. The play dead is working out so well. Anyone have any tips for this one? Also, does anyone know how to teach the trick when the treat hits on the nose??? Can't find anything helpful on this one. Im not really computer savvy either though.

Any our thoughts for some tricks to teach Jack would be great!!!


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

I have been trying to get a treat to sit on Finch's nose but she just won't have it. I'd love to know how to get her to let me set it there! I try it probably once a week, but can't get it.


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

I gently Phoebe 'off' and hold her muzzle closed with one hand. I place the treat on her nose with the other hand. Then I release slowly and then say "go ahead". She doesn't always catch it when she flips it off her nose but it sure is fun.

Phoebe will do circles around me either clock or anti-clock. This is a good one to settle her down. I get her to sit in front of me, then gesture with my right hand to circle around me starting on my right, or with my left hand to circle around me starting left. She ends in a sit back in front of me and then get's her reward.

We also enjoy jumping up on large boulders in the dog park. She sits/stays while I continue to walk towards the boulder, as I approach I gesture to the boulder and say 'up'. She runs at the boulder and hops on top, screeches to a stop, and sits down. Then I approach and give her a treat. She _loves_ that one!

Ok, one more. This is not so much a trick but it is _very_ challenging for Phoebe. We learned this in obedience level 1. At the dog park I let her charge around and get rid of some of the puppy energy, then I call her and hold up my hand 'stay'. She is at a distance, maybe 2 or 3 car lengths. Then I slowly raise my hand, she lies down where she is. I slowly walk towards her with my hand still raised directly above my head and reward when I get to her. This is one of those tricks that I hope will save her life if she ever gets away from me on the other side of a road. Very difficult for her to hold this with other dogs and people around. Really worth working on imho.

Rh.


----------



## anne_wilcrest (Oct 20, 2011)

My favorite training tool or dog book I've read has been this tricks one: http://www.amazon.com/101-Dog-Tricks-Activities-Challenge/dp/1592533256 (there's also a puppy version... which i also got, because I loved the other so much, it's not quite as comprehensive, but I still liked it.)

For almost all of them she also gives hand signals (which I use for every trick.. Penny can do all of her tricks/commands more reliably by hand signal alone than vocal command alone - but using both gets me the highest success rate!)

We are working towards the treat on nose trick too... I'm starting with "leave it" and placing a low value treat closer and closer to her, until it's on her paw. (she won't let me put one on her face/head yet) .... with her, i'm rewarding her with my other hand and a higher value treat. (so we can simultaneously work on "leave it" not meaning she'll eventually get to eat whatever she's leaving... but *sometimes* can.

Right now we are also working on: "back up", "beg" (hind legs - she loves this one...), and "go to your room" (which is a little space I've made for her under the bed... because since the day I brought her home she's LOVED to "tunnel" under the bed.


----------

